# Your Life Story: SIX words ONLY



## Big Don (Feb 9, 2008)

I stumbled across SMITH Magazine's project the other day and was fascinated. Can you distill your life story down to SIX words? No more no less?
It is a neat idea, for the wordsmiths among us.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 9, 2008)

Family, health, love.  Nothing else matters.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 9, 2008)

I was, I saw, I learned.


----------



## tellner (Feb 9, 2008)

Frog. Changeling. Spell Unravelled. Growing Tentacles.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 9, 2008)

love and laughter happily ever after


----------



## Kacey (Feb 9, 2008)

live, love, learn, teach all comers


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 9, 2008)

Was born. Am alive. Will die.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2008)

I've been alone, far too long.


----------



## ejaazi (Feb 9, 2008)

Constant and endless pursuit of perfection.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 10, 2008)

People will disappoint, trust with caution.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2008)

Humility respect Intregrity is my life


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 10, 2008)

A smile. Not mine though... yours.


----------



## Carol (Feb 10, 2008)

I am a lonely misfit braniac.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 10, 2008)

Finally figured it out, too late.


----------



## Live True (Feb 10, 2008)

Wonder lost- awe rediscovered - still learning


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 10, 2008)

What are the Odds? One.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 10, 2008)

I could of been a contender.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 10, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> What are the Odds? One.


That is only FIVE
You have to use SIX


----------



## crushing (Feb 10, 2008)

Big Don said:


> That is only FIVE
> You have to use SIX


 
You have nine words, try again.


----------



## fireman00 (Feb 10, 2008)

woke up late, coming on strong


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 10, 2008)

Live love passionately - intentions mean nothing


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 11, 2008)

The rain cloud always follows me!


----------



## zDom (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweet and bitter; all too short.


----------



## jamz (Feb 11, 2008)

Life makes me laugh, so far.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 11, 2008)

Too soon old, too late smart.


----------



## thardey (Feb 11, 2008)

(Epitaph of William Borden)

No reserve, No Retreat, No Regret


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 11, 2008)

Big Don said:


> That is only FIVE
> You have to use SIX



From the linked article:


> Word limit: 6   			Word Count: 0



To me Limit is not an absolute in equal. It is either an upper or lower limit. As the lower end would be 0, it seemed reasonable and logical that 6 was the upper limit.


----------



## lulflo (Feb 11, 2008)

I have no idea what's happening


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully made someone's life somewhat better.


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 11, 2008)

God does exist, glad I listened.


----------



## ejaazi (Feb 12, 2008)

Man is defined by his actions.


----------



## stephen (Feb 12, 2008)

May I have a cookie, please?


----------



## elder999 (Feb 12, 2008)

Be dust, myself, someday-_not yet._


----------



## Senjojutsu (Feb 12, 2008)

TWINKIES, the true breakfast of champions!


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 12, 2008)

pain stubborn angry fight - love - wander


----------



## crushing (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, you really know me. . . NOT!


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 12, 2008)

lulflo said:


> I have no idea what's happening


 
That's my favorite yet.

!!!


----------



## Kreth (Feb 12, 2008)

Born, got old, got fat, died.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 14, 2008)

He came, he saw, he consumed.


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 14, 2008)

From my 12-year-old daughter (who can't count):

"Don't take life seriously - It's only temporary"


----------



## RED (Feb 15, 2008)

Contentment in all situations...and ...beer!


----------

